# Saugeye pics



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Guys keep the pics coming!! Sitting at home since September after being diagnosed with Lyme disease!! Living through your pictures this fall and early winter.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

fishslim said:


> View attachment 333415


Nice catch! Some bruisers


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Other night quick hour at dark. They were staying tight to bottom. Big Joshy J5 Nuke was getting hit hard. Had to leave. They were munching


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

fishslim said:


> View attachment 333417


Sorry dont know why it loaded more then once


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

I’ve never used a J5 always thought they were too big! Guess I was definitely wrong! First year fishing for saugeye so learning a lot from you and the other guys on this site!


fishslim said:


> View attachment 333417
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My best fish so far this fall season. 
Hope to top it soon. 
Good luck with your health! That sucks to here...


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

That’s a pig! My pb this year is 23 1/2”. Thanks, it’s been a fight. Lyme disease never crossed my mind till I got it!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Nothing big, but have been hitting a few in the 15 to 17 inch range. Green twister on a roadrunner jig. I hope your able to get out soon! Get well and tight lines


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

allbraid said:


> View attachment 333449
> Nothing big, but have been hitting a few in the 15 to 17 inch range. Green twister on a roadrunner jig. I hope your able to get out soon! Get well and tight lines


Thanks, bought a new boat in August and only had it out once, just sit and look at it! Lol


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

G3guy said:


> View attachment 333477
> View attachment 333475


WOW that’s a great catch! I was able to get my limit once this past year. I mainly fish Hoover and Alum but I’m still learning. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Lewis said:


> View attachment 333479


That’s a very nice fish!! Lewis I’ve noticed that a lot of the pics now are in the dark is the fishing that much better after the sun goes down. I never tried fishing for them then only during the day.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Lewis said:


> View attachment 333481


Wow, I’ve never caught a stringer of saugeye like that, that’s awesome!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

A few from this year. Nothing crazy but boy it has been a fun year! Met some new friends, fished with a lot of old ones and God had blessed my family and I beyond what I deserve!

Hope you get that new boat all slimed up soon! Tight lines!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> A few from this year. Nothing crazy but boy it has been a fun year!
> 
> Hope you get that new boat all slimed up soon! Tight lines!
> View attachment 333483
> ...


Great pics!! Looks like you got them figured out! I’m not there yet but I’m learning tons by reading posts from guys like you! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Lewis said:


> View attachment 333503


Another pig!! Lewis how long have you been chasing saugeye?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Since the 1980's. Right now at a lot of lakes the bite is low light, evening/night, but I also catch many this time of year midday on a deepwater bite. The joy of these saugeyes is trying to figure them out. My boat will go in the water until it freezes.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Lewis said:


> Since the 1980's. Right now at a lot of lakes the bite is low light, evening/night, but I also catch many this time of year midday on a deepwater bite. The joy of these saugeyes is trying to figure them out. My boat will go in the water until it freezes.


That was my plan also but not happening this year. What was the biggest thing that you have learned for catching them over the past 20 years?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest thing I think I've learned is just when you think you have them figured out....you don't...lol..I'll share an example....I was fishing with my saugeye mentor, Jim Corey one day. He says I have an idea...let's try something. It was high noon, mid July, flat calm 90+ degrees. We proceeded to catch a nice limit of saugeyes right near a noisy beach in water barely deep enough to cover their backs. I was shocked to find nice quality fish in 6 inches of water! There are a few standard rules and seasonal patterns that will put you on fish pretty consistently, but they dont always follow the rules.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Crappie&eyes said:


> That was my plan also but not happening this year. What was the biggest thing that you have learned for catching them over the past 20 years?


What ever he says,LISTEN. I've been following lewis's posts for as long as I can remember. He is a saugeye legend in my eyes. And has fished with the best of the best in jim corey,and I'm sure others. He has posted alot of jim Corey's articles in the "how to determine a saugeye spot" sticky. Reading his and Jim's posts years ago is what got me chasing saugeyes,then troy "fishslim" comes along and really sets the a fire within me! We are so lucky to have such great saugeye fisherman to be willing to share what they know on here. And it's been that way from the beginning. A big reason I post so much is I feel obligated to give back a little of the TONS I've learned here.......

Nitebite- for me I love the nite bite. Alot of times the hour before to the hour after dark is what I call "happy hour" especially this time of year,and again at ice out. Shoot prolly most times of the year. But they'll feed all nite at times. Lol and all day. This is why so many of us love chasing these fish. Because its literly a chase. Me and a friend were having a great trip a few weeks ago. Fish after fish for hours. I looked at him and asked would it be this fun if we caught them like this all the time. He quickly answered no. And I quickly agreed. Learning from your bad trips until you finally get into them good is very rewarding. And they can literly be here one day,gone the next. We caught 80+fish from one area,the next day-4. 
Hit another spot last week caught 42,the next day 7. 
When I'm unsure if it's a day bite or night bite I'll get to the lake/river mid after noon and plan on fishing into night. That way I hit both day and nite bites. 
I have not fished for them as long as some guys on here,I've been at them for about 20 years total,and really going after them hardcore for 12 years now. The biggest thing I have learned is put in time. I fish when ever I can,no matter conditions, the more I'm out the better chance I have ,and the more I learn. 
I really hope you start feeling better so you can get out there and get on them!


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> What ever he says,LISTEN. I've been following lewis's posts for as long as I can remember. He is a saugeye legend in my eyes. And has fished with the best of the best in jim corey,and I'm sure others. He has posted alot of jim Corey's articles in the "how to determine a saugeye spot" sticky. Reading his and Jim's posts years ago is what got me chasing saugeyes,then troy "fishslim" comes along and really sets the a fire within me! We are so lucky to have such great saugeye fisherman to be willing to share what they know on here. And it's been that way from the beginning. A big reason I post so much is I feel obligated to give back a little of the TONS I've learned here.......
> 
> Nitebite- for me I love the nite bite. Alot of times the hour before to the hour after dark is what I call "happy hour" especially this time of year,and again at ice out. Shoot prolly most times of the year. But they'll feed all nite at times. Lol and all day. This is why so many of us love chasing these fish. Because its literly a chase. Me and a friend were having a great trip a few weeks ago. Fish after fish for hours. I looked at him and asked would it be this fun if we caught them like this all the time. He quickly answered no. And I quickly agreed. Learning from your bad trips until you finally get into them good is very rewarding. And they can literly be here one day,gone the next. We caught 80+fish from one area,the next day-4.
> Hit another spot last week caught 42,the next day 7.
> ...


Guys I’m very impressed with the openness of this site!! Not expecting anyone’s special spots but the experience that guys like you share can be used pretty much anywhere there are saugeye giving guys like me shortcuts. As I’ve said before I spent years chasing bass in tournaments and clubs but it got old after 30 years and no one shared information. I’m looking forward to being able to get after them soon as I’m able, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Crappie&eyes said:


> WOW that’s a great catch! I was able to get my limit once this past year. I mainly fish Hoover and Alum but I’m still learning. Thanks for the pics!!


Shhhh there's no saugeye at Hoover, just crappie and catfish.....


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Shhhh there's no saugeye at Hoover, just crappie and catfish.....


I’m sorry did I say Hoover? I meant Deer Creek! Lol


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Crappie&eyes said:


> I’m sorry did I say Hoover? I meant Deer Creek! Lol


Hahaha didn't you hear, the blue cats ate all the saugeye


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lewis said:


> My annual daytime Saugeye bite program.
> 
> Ice out.
> 
> ...


Awesome post! THANKS!


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Lewis said:


> View attachment 333513
> My annual daytime Saugeye bite program.
> 
> Ice out.
> ...


Lots of information thanks again!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

A couple of years before they screwed up Buckeye! My personal best 26”. And the other I’m holding is 24”.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

polebender said:


> A couple of years before they screwed up Buckeye! My personal best 26”. And the other I’m holding is 24”.
> Big fish! Awesome!
> View attachment 333519
> View attachment 333521


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie&eyes said:


> Guys keep the pics coming!! Sitting at home since September after being diagnosed with Lyme disease!! Living through your pictures this fall and early winter.


Hope you enjoy this Alum beauty which is still swimming there.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is not mine!!!! I wish...lol 
I found this pic in my photo archives. Can't remember where it was caught.
This ought to get anyone's blood pumping.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Shortdrift said:


> Hope you enjoy this Alum beauty which is still swimming there.
> View attachment 333523


Nice fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Lewis said:


> This is not mine!!!! I wish...lol
> I found this pic in my photo archives. Can't remember where it was caught.
> This ought to get anyone's blood pumping.
> View attachment 333527


That’s a huge fish!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

a solid 24"er from earlier this fall


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewis,I'm with you onAugust! My least favorite month of the year! One way I have gotten over that tho is night fishing creeks/rivers.. usually get enuff big saugeye and smallies yo get me thru until the fall bite......
Here's a August sciota fish








Lol dont let the dead leaf full ya,it hit 90 something this day. That's a floating rebel stick bait


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lewis,I'm with you onAugust! My least favorite month of the year! One way I have gotten over that tho is night fishing creeks/rivers.. usually get enuff big saugeye and smallies yo get me thru until the fall bite......
> Here's a August sciota fish
> View attachment 333531
> 
> Lol dont let the dead leaf full ya,it hit 90 something this day. That's a floating rebel stick bait


I’ve never fished the rivers for saugeye. Nice fish!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree with Bobby and others...guys like Lewis / Fishslim / Skippy are the reasons I joined this site years ago. My quest for knowledge to become better and their sincere desire to share knowledge unselfishly have allowed me to broaden my horizon with this truly unique fish. Like Bobby, I feel responsible to share it forward to keep the next generation seeking knowledge.

Early August I have had some excellent days in very skinny water casting cranks like Flicker Shad. Later in August to first couple weeks of September, deeper points / humps and flats targeting 16-20’ with worms and slow death rigs or harnesses can be very productive. It is a tough time of year!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> What ever he says,LISTEN. I've been following lewis's posts for as long as I can remember. He is a saugeye legend in my eyes. And has fished with the best of the best in jim corey,and I'm sure others. He has posted alot of jim Corey's articles in the "how to determine a saugeye spot" sticky. Reading his and Jim's posts years ago is what got me chasing saugeyes,then troy "fishslim" comes along and really sets the a fire within me! We are so lucky to have such great saugeye fisherman to be willing to share what they know on here. And it's been that way from the beginning. A big reason I post so much is I feel obligated to give back a little of the TONS I've learned here.......
> 
> Nitebite- for me I love the nite bite. Alot of times the hour before to the hour after dark is what I call "happy hour" especially this time of year,and again at ice out. Shoot prolly most times of the year. But they'll feed all nite at times. Lol and all day. This is why so many of us love chasing these fish. Because its literly a chase. Me and a friend were having a great trip a few weeks ago. Fish after fish for hours. I looked at him and asked would it be this fun if we caught them like this all the time. He quickly answered no. And I quickly agreed. Learning from your bad trips until you finally get into them good is very rewarding. And they can literly be here one day,gone the next. We caught 80+fish from one area,the next day-4.
> Hit another spot last week caught 42,the next day 7.
> ...


Let us not forget Skippy the man has probably caught more eyes from different techniques around. He always is thinking out of the box.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Let us not forget Skippy the man has probably caught more eyes from different techniques around. He always is thinking out of the box.


Just seconds after I hit the send button I realized I left out skippy. Smart,crafty,and great at catching saugeyes. More then anything matt has taught me to think outside the box,when the fishing is good,t try different things. Theres multiple ways to skin a cat. And like the others mentioned always willing to help. I have shared many PMS with skippy. Haha the mount Rushmore of Ohio saugeye fishing....


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just seconds after I hit the send button I realized I left out skippy. Smart,crafty,and great at catching saugeyes. More then anything matt has taught me to think outside the box,when the fishing is good,t try different things. Theres multiple ways to skin a cat. And like the others mentioned always willing to help. I have shared many PMS with skippy. Haha the mount Rushmore of Ohio saugeye fishing....


I would have never imagined that fishermen would be so willing to share their experience and knowledge when I joined! That’s a testament to all of you guys!


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

This one came on Turkey Day


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Dmac82 said:


> This one came on Turkey Day
> View attachment 333553


Nice fish were you fishing a creek or small river?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Solid Female from tonight.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Crappie&eyes said:


> Nice fish were you fishing a creek or small river?


Popular river in Columbus


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Here’s a couple from this evening.Hope your health returns.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

'eye guy said:


> Here’s a couple from this evening.Hope your health returns.


Thanks, wish I could be there!! Nice fish!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I hoped to post a pic tonight but didn’t even get a bump


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

G3guy said:


> I hoped to post a pic tonight but didn’t even get a bump


I was out for 5 hours tonight targeting eyes, skunked. Great frontal conditions too. Safe to say the Fall bite is over, and we've now entered the Winter chapter.


----------



## shadfreak000 (May 9, 2015)

The little guys was tearing the roadrunner's up last night in the spillway,,moved to the main lake and nada


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's a few of my contributions...


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Crappie&eyes said:


> Guys keep the pics coming!! Sitting at home since September after being diagnosed with Lyme disease!! Living through your pictures this fall and early winter.


Iii


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> Here's a few of my contributions...
> View attachment 333741


I think the saugeye are one of the coolest looking fish for sure! Thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

some from last week.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

fishslim said:


> View attachment 333921
> some from last week.
> View attachment 333923


Hail to the saugeye King!! Nice fish again!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Few of mine and few tanks my buddy caught.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok you win Harvey....I am officially impressed. What was the wight on the biggest?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure but the bottom fish he had mounted. The one above it is the largest saugeye I have ever had the pleasure to lay my eyes on. 
All Indian other then the first pic


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I posted this in another thread but thought I'd post it for comparison. I caught this last December and it weighed 8 pound 6 ounces (I think it was 29" but don't remember for sure), looks comparable, but I bet his is heavier. It looks to have more girth.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

My personal best, 28" and FAT. Definitely some Walleye-dominant genes in this one. Caught March 17th of 2008.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

That's a fat pig for sure, probably a couple quarts of eggs in that sow she looks ready to pop.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Few of mine and few tanks my buddy caught.
> View attachment 334033
> 
> View attachment 334025
> ...


Very nice! Even in the pictures they look huge! Some of the biggest I've seen!


----------

